# LaSalle find



## Neanderthal77 (Jun 5, 2017)

Picked up this LaSalle Friday evening. It was found by the original owners grandson cleaning out the garage attic. Believe it is a '37 (nice even serial #) with the '36 fork.   The paint on the frame should clean up nice, the fenders are a lityle crusty but there is some paint left (in spots). The handlebar seat is too cool. It has an adjustable stem. Thought someone just added a screw to the frame but from looking around it seems it may be a ground screw? It is missing all the other original parts but holding out hope that they find a few pieces when cleaning out the rest of the house. Any other info on this bike will be greatly appreciated. Thank you. 
Had a few questions so I am posting it here. I was wondering about the serial # and when they went from hand stamping to the nice uniform numbers?  Is the screw in the lower tube a ground screw?  Im guessing the truss rods didn't come like that because I haven't found a picture with them the same way.  To finish off my questions, do they make a repop reflector to fit in the old housings?  Thank you again.


----------



## buickmike (Jun 5, 2017)

I just posted a want add for reflecter housing.  Those fenders are hurting. Keep me in mind for entire rear fender should u part. I bought repop lender but so fake ill keep orig tho cracked. One more thing u sure find them old ones!


----------



## Dgoldman (Jun 5, 2017)

Can't wait to see it cleaned up!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 5, 2017)

...or left as-is!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 5, 2017)

NICE FIND!
1938 BASED ON SERIAL NUMBER.
IF YOU WANT A SMOOTH BRASS KEY CUT TO FIT THE CYCLE LOCK 
OR A BROKEN KEY REMOVED OR LOCK REPAIR, I CAN HELP!
EMAIL ME DIRECT AT wespinchot@yahoo.com
WES PINCHOT


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Looks like it had a jewel tank on it at one time as well (screw in frame is a ground screw). Nice find! V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 5, 2017)

This is the only blue straight bar 36 AC I think I've ever seen - very nice!


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 5, 2017)

I love this bike. Your dog seems less enthusiastic about it. Ha!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 5, 2017)

Yeah, interesting bike, because at first glance, I'm thinking 36AC all the way. Flat braces, straight back lock, fender dart paint scheme.
But, that serial number is definitely 38 issue.
I guess it's another Chicago Cycle Supply anomaly.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 5, 2017)

Agreed I assumed 36 based on the features of the bike...


----------



## TheDXjedi (Jun 5, 2017)

Cool find


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 5, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, interesting bike, because at first glance, I'm thinking 36AC all the way. Flat braces, straight back lock, fender dart paint scheme.
> But, that serial number is definitely 38 issue.
> I guess it's another Chicago Cycle Supply anomaly.



Post it up here!
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-the-bicycle-anomalies-lets-see-them.109123/


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 5, 2017)

great find! The paint on the frame looks good, should clean up nicely.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jun 6, 2017)

Thank you for everyone's comments and information.  I was very surprised I was able to get the bike.  Let the previous owner know more about the parts that are missing, told him I would owe him a lot more if he finds any of them.  I am going to do a light clean up and add a correct part here and there when I can.  Is there somewhere I can read about the differences between AC, BC, C and other style or model schwinn bikes?  I also read about the differences in the way schwinn stamped their serial #'s from '36 and earlier to the war.  Can that help with dating or is there too much overlapping between the years to really help?  Thank you again


----------



## buickmike (Jun 6, 2017)

Good luck to both the owners. Son and yourself


----------



## Tikibar (Jun 6, 2017)

Lol, that orange handlebar seat must've been made by *Mainway Toys*


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 6, 2017)

First thing to mention - Chicago Cycle Supply was the honey badger of jobbers. Anything goes so having a few of last years parts on there is nothing out of the ordinary.

Small machine T serial is early '37 range, makes sense given the rest.

I like it. It would look good in my garage next to my other LaSalle.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 6, 2017)

Naw!
I disagree.
That small tightly spaced sequence with the T prefix is definitely 1938.
Everything else, including the paint scheme is 1936


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 6, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Naw!
> I disagree.
> That small tightly spaced sequence with the T prefix is definitely 1938.
> Everything else, including the paint scheme is 1936




I'm in the 37 camp... that would be a very very very early 38.... my double bar roadster has a 36 crank and the same tight machine stamp which I've always been told indicated more or less 37 ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 6, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Naw!
> I disagree.
> That small tightly spaced sequence with the T prefix is definitely 1938.
> Everything else, including the paint scheme is 1936




Hmmm. Here's my later 37 Roadie serial. Trust me, I had enough of the original bike when I got it way back in '95 to know. 37 style mount hockey guard, no rear fender dart but newer curved fender braces, and an AS stem.


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 7, 2017)

Very cool machine! I remember Bob U, or maybe someone else saying how the paint on the frame held up way better than the paint on the tins, from my experience and seeing this one, looks like that rings true. Super find! I'd be proud to ride it!! Joe


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 7, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Hmmm. Here's my later 37 Roadie serial. Trust me, I had enough of the original bike when I got it way back in '95 to know. 37 style mount hockey guard, no rear fender dart but newer curved fender braces, and an AS stem.
> View attachment 477866



I stand corrected.
I based my estimate on the few prewar cantilever frames that I've had with this same type/ font and sequence range. 
I've always heard that small uniform tightly spaced O to Z is 1938.
By the canti frames that were in that range, I figured it must have been correct.
I've also had a couple of canti frames that had the same small tight font with the letter prefix of A.
My thoughts were that those were late 38 or early 39 before the type font size and spacing changed.
It's all just a guess though.
The cantilever frames were a good tell, since they were introduced for the 38 model year.


----------



## Goatroper (Jun 12, 2017)

A blue Autocycle in any of those three years would be awesome.....IMO....Great find....!!!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 12, 2017)

Fantastic bike!

Great color scheme on this one. I like the look of the rear reflector, double adjustable stem, crazy kid seat. Can anyone photoshop a jewel tank on this? Are the hourglass innie bent trusses right or? Interesting the look of them when bent in such a way. A good candidate for a degrease and OA bath, and just carefully leave the rest of the paint. Great find I hope you keep it.

N


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 29, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> Fantastic bike!
> 
> Great color scheme on this one. I like the look of the rear reflector, double adjustable stem, crazy kid seat. Can anyone photoshop a jewel tank on this? Are the hourglass innie bent trusses right or? Interesting the look of them when bent in such a way. A good candidate for a degrease and OA bath, and just carefully leave the rest of the paint. Great find I hope you keep it.
> 
> N



I hope he sells it, to me !!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 30, 2017)

PlasticNerd said:


> I hope he sells it, to me !!!!




I believe this bike has been sold a couple of times already. V/r Shawn


----------



## REC (Nov 30, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe this bike has been sold a couple of times already. V/r Shawn




I have it listed under two different owners on this site already. Is it being sold again?
REC


----------



## Dave K (Nov 30, 2017)

It got parted out I believe.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Dec 1, 2017)

This bike was sold once by me at the Arlington Heights swap, only to have it parted out here on the Cabe. Had a few other people who were interested in cleaning it up and thought I found a good home for it.  Wow, was I wrong!  It was a cool bike that would have been a great rider and project for someone.  Oh well another one added to the no sell list.


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 1, 2017)

Neanderthal77 said:


> This bike was sold once by me at the Arlington Heights swap, only to have it parted out here on the Cabe. Had a few other people who were interested in cleaning it up and thought I found a good home for it.  Wow, was I wrong!  It was a cool bike that would have been a great rider and project for someone.  Oh well another one added to the no sell list.



Yes I wanted to clean it and ride it!!!!!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Dec 8, 2017)

Nice bike. I don't see the rivets in the front fender to hold the cable for the Silveray. Does this one came with the fender "bomb"?


----------

